# I need a job!



## BritAbroad (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey all,

I came to Toronto just over a year ago as a student to study HR. Now after completing the HR program and gaining some work experience i really need to find a new job and with a lot of the jobs over here being about who you know i thought that the expat community might be an idea. I am willing to move anywhere in Canada for work ! Let me know, i really want to stay. Thanks


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Job?*



BritAbroad said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I came to Toronto just over a year ago as a student to study HR. Now after completing the HR program and gaining some work experience i really need to find a new job and with a lot of the jobs over here being about who you know i thought that the expat community might be an idea. I am willing to move anywhere in Canada for work ! Let me know, i really want to stay. Thanks


Your skillset might be a help to us to help you. If you fancy it then Alberta is crying out for people. I've never seen anywhere with as many Hiring signs as I have here. Think about it.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Im currently living in dubai and work in HR, im thinking of moving to canada,yet i dont know if its possible to find job in canada before relocating just to be sure you have an income when you arrive!!!

what are the best jobsites for expats that i can search jobs in canada?

Thanks,


----------



## Alminka (Jul 11, 2008)

*Job search websites*



shinny_girl said:


> Im currently living in dubai and work in HR, im thinking of moving to canada,yet i dont know if its possible to find job in canada before relocating just to be sure you have an income when you arrive!!!
> 
> what are the best jobsites for expats that i can search jobs in canada?
> 
> Thanks,


Try these:

monster.ca
jobbank.com
workopolis.com
overseasjobs.com
charityvillage.com

if you have Ottawa in mind:
ottawajobs.com
ottawacareers.net

also, lots of information for immigrants, including job search sites on:
settlement.org

Good luck!


----------



## Mageshmba (Oct 11, 2008)

BritAbroad said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I came to Toronto just over a year ago as a student to study HR. Now after completing the HR program and gaining some work experience i really need to find a new job and with a lot of the jobs over here being about who you know i thought that the expat community might be an idea. I am willing to move anywhere in Canada for work ! Let me know, i really want to stay. Thanks


hai to all
i am mageshwaran.s from india and working for MNC .i am looking the jobs in abroad.i have completed mba degree. I am willing to move anywhere.if u guys have suggestion .an idea to get the job in abroad, kindly let me know.if i have suggestion on any matter . certainly i will let you all know


thanks


----------

